# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  بورتو وآرسنال يسعيان لحسم تأهلهما

## loveme1407

يسعى فريقا بورتو البرتغالي وآرسنال الإنكليزي إلى حسم تأهلهما، وتأكيد تفوقهما خارج ملعبيهما، عندما يستضيف الأول مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي والثاني فياريال الإسباني في إياب ربع نهائي مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم غداً الأربعاء.
وكان مانشستر قد حقق تعادلاً بطعم الخسارة بنتيجة 2-2 الأسبوع الماضي على ملعبه "أولد ترافورد" أمام بورتو، و بات يتحتم عليه الفوز على ملعب مضيفه الصعب "دراغاو" أو التعادل بنتيجة 3-3 أو أكثر، كي يتأهل إلى نصف النهائي.
وعلى صعيد الأرقام، لم يتمكن أي فريق إنكليزي من إسقاط بورتو على أرضه في 12 مواجهة، وكان آرسنال أحد ضحايا الفريق البرتغالي على أرضه صفر-2، في حين فشل يونايتد بالذات في الفوز 3 مرات، بينها مباراتان تحت إشراف المدرب السير أليكس فيرغوسون.
لكن يونايتد، وعلى لسان نجمه البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، معتاد على تحطيم الأرقام إذ قال: "سنفوز لأن مانشستر هو الفريق الأفضل، أشعر بارتياح وأنا جاهز للمواجهة".
وأضاف رونالدو لاعب سبورتنغ لشبونة سابقاً والذي سيعود مجدداً إلى الملاعب البرتغالية: "أعتقد بان فريقنا أفضل، لكننا نحترم بورتو. أريد إنهاء موسمي بالفوز في الدوري الانكليزي، كأس إنكلترا ودوري أبطال أوروبا، ورأي زملائي مشابه".
هشاشة دفاع مانشستر
وظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة هشاشة دفاع "الشياطين الحمر" ليس فقط في دوري الأبطال، بل في مبارياته الأخيرة محلياً، والتي جعلت من ليفربول مصدراً دائماً لتهديد صدارته في الدوري الممتاز.
واعتبر لاعب الوسط مايكل كاريك أن مانشستر، بطل أوروبا 3 مرات، قادر على الفوز في "دراغاو وقال ": "لدينا جميع الإمكانات لنقوم بذلك ونخرج فائزين من هناك".
وينتظر فيرغوسون مشاركة قلب دفاعه الصلب ريو فرديناند الذي عانى من إصابة في فخذه كي يدعم دفاعه المتوتر، وأضاف الاسكتلندي: "لم يفز أي فريق انكليزي هناك، لذا ستكون المباراة صعبة. نحن معتادون على القيام بالمهمات الصعبة ويجب أن نحطم رقماً جديداً ونفوز عليهم في أرضهم".
تعرضت حملة يونايتد لتحقيق خماسية نادرة هذا الموسم، لضربات متتالية، إذ خسر أمام ليفربول وفولهام محلياً، ثم حقق فوزين صعبين على أستون فيلا 3-2 وسندرلاند 2-1 بفضل لاعبه اليافع الإيطالي فيديريكو ماكيدا (17 عاماً) الذي سجل هدفين حاسمين ليبقى فريقه في صدارة ألـ"برميير ليغ".
من جهته، يأمل بورتو بطل أوروبا عامي 1987 و2004، أن يكرر الإنجاز الأخير الذي تحقق في عهد المدرب جوزيه مورينيو.
ورغم وصوله إلى هذه المرحلة من المسابقة، إلا أن بورتو يعاني من ضعف دفاعي جعل منه صاحب أسوأ خط دفاع بين الفرق المتبقية في المنافسة.
صغار الآرسنال
في المباراة الثانية، يراهن الفرنسي أرسين فينغر مدرب آرسنال الإنكليزي على عشق لاعبيه الصغار للمناسبات الكبيرة رغم طراوة عودهم، والإصابات الكثيرة التي ربما ستعرقل مسيرتهم في الأسابيع المقبلة، لذا ستكون مواجهة فياريال الإسباني منتظرة على "إستاد الإمارات" بعد تعادل الطرفين 1-1 في إسبانيا.
يغيب عن آرسنال مدافعاه الفرنسي وليام غالاس والسويسري يوهان دجورو، والحارس الإسباني مانويل ألمونيا، كما أن غياب الظهير الفرنسي غايل كليشي أصبح مرجحاً بسبب الإصابة.
ورغم ابتعاده عن الصدارة المحلية، إلا أن فريق شمال لندن تغلب هذا الموسم على مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب، وتشلسي وصيف بطل أوروبا 2-1، وهو منتعش لعودة لاعب وسطه الإسباني سيسك فابريغاس، وتألق المهاجم التوغولي إيمانويل اديبايور.
وقال فينغر الذي أنقذه اديبايور بتسجيله هدفاً رائعاً في مرمى "الغواصة الصفراء": "نشعر بقسوة الإصابات علينا، فبعد خسارة غالاس الأسبوع الماضي، أتت ضربة دجورو".
وأصر المدرب الفرنسي على انه لن يرسل لاعبيه من اجل التعادل، لأن اللعب السلبي ليس من طبيعة المدفعجية بقوله "لسنا الفريق الذي يلعب لنتيجة صفر- صفر".
وأقر فينغر الذي اعتبر سابقاً أن الفوز على روما الايطالي بركلات الترجيح كان منعطفا لفريقه، بأهمية الأسبوع الحالي إذ سيخوض فريقه مباراة قوية أمام تشلسي في نصف نهائي كأس انكلترا نهاية الأسبوع الحالي على ملعب "ويمبلي" الشهير.
ويريد فابريغاس إضافة إلى إيصال فريقه إلى نصف النهائي للمرة الثانية بعد 2006، اسكات منتقدي آرسنال: "تعهدنا إلا نخسر اي مباراة بعد الان. ربما لن يحصل ذلك، لكن سنسعى بكل طاقتنا كي نقوم به، والدليل ما حصل في الأسابيع الماضية".
فياريال يفتقد سينا
وسيسافر فياريال إلى لندن بعد خسارته صفر-2 أمام ملقة في الدوري المحلي، لكن ما يقلق مدربه التشيلي مانويل بيليغريني إصابة ساعد دفاعه الدولي ماركوس سينا.
وسمى بيليغريني اللاعبين كاني وماتي فرنانديس في لائحة الـ20 بدلاً من سينا ونجم الفريق الآخر سانتي كاسورلا المصاب أيضاً.
وقال فرناندو رويغ رئيس النادي الأصفر الذي سقط أمام ارسنال عام 2006: "يجب أن نسجل في لندن على الأقل مرة واحدة. إنه ربع نهائي دوري الأبطال وكل الأبواب مفتوحة. لا تنسوا ما حدث مع مانشستر يونايتد الذي كان مرشحا بقوة للفوز، لكنه تعادل على أرضه مع بورتو".
أما لاعب وسط فياريال الدولي الفرنسي السابق روبير بيريس والذي أمضى 6 أعوام مع آرسنال أنهاها بخيبة أمل من مدربه فينغر الذي استبدله بعد 18 دقيقة على انطلاق نهائي 2006 أمام برشلونة الإسباني إثر طرد الحارس الألماني ينس ليمان.
وقال بيريس (35 عاما): "فريقنا يعتبر بين الأفضل في إسبانيا وأوروبا، نستطيع بدون أي شك أن نتغلب عليهم. نعلم أن بلوغ النهائي في روما سيكون صعباً لكن هذا الفريق يملك مقومات إحراز اللقب".

----------

